#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه امید اکبری (قطعات کامپیوتر) >  >  درخواست مادربرد با دو درگاه PCI Express

## nekooee

با سلامی
یکی از دوستان مادربرد 775 با مشخصات زیر نیاز دارند:

نو یا دست دوم سالم ، تعمیری نباشه  ، درجه اول X48T-A (V1.0) Elie و حداقل مشخصات زیر رو ساپورت کنه

Cpu تا Core 2 Extreme/Core 2 Quad
Ram DDR3 1600
16 PCI Express دو عدد
2*Lan 1GB
Slot PCI * 3
Sata * 6
USB>8
Esata
Sound 5.1
SPDIF In
SPDIF Out


دارید چنین مادربردی تو قطعاتتون؟

----------

*mohsen zmr*,*امید.اکبری*

----------


## امید.اکبری

دوست من سلام
DDR2 دارم.دو اسلات گرافیک دارد.ولی DDR3 ندارم.ولی برای شما پیگیر میشم

----------

*mohsen zmr*,*nekooee*

----------


## nekooee

سوکت 1150 جدیدتر از 1155 هست درسته؟ کدوم بهتره دوستم بگیره؟ اگر 1150 بهتر هست یک مدل لطفا معرفی کنید که اون مشخصاتی که بالا نوشتم داشته باشه. قیمتشم مناسب باشه.بره نو بخره....  چند مدل من دیدم خیلی گرون بودند.
اون ddr2 هم که گفتید اون امکانات رو داره لطفا مدلش رو بنویسید ببینم چیه.
ممنون

----------

*امید.اکبری*

----------

